# Revenge Wing



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I installed the revenge wing the other night and wanted to get the opinion of all the rest of you guys. The people at revenge were very helpful and very nice to deal with. I like the way it looks. Originally i wasn't in love with it but i left it on and it keeps growing on me. Let me know... thanks


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Not a huge fan


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

some other pics...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it much better than the stock spoiler. It's very tasteful. It dosn't ruin the body lines of the car.:cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks sweet!
Bill


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not my taste -- but the only person whose opinion matters is yours. Kudos for making your GTO unique. The craftsmanship of the spoiler looks good and the paint does, too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree 
I've got the SAP wing myself. My old boss from work (who was fired yesterday) had a GTO too and he was always telling me how his oem spoiler looked better then the SAP one. As long as you're happy with it, run with it.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks guys... it always irked me that i had four brake lights. guess im odd like that


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Just doesn't look quite right to me. But as loog as you like it that's what counts.


----------



## way2fasts (May 16, 2009)

it would look cool if it went and flowed better, but i do like how it is smaller than the stock


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Like the look, but from above it doesn't match very well.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

JerseyGoat said:


> Thanks guys... it always irked me that i had four brake lights. guess im odd like that


 Not to change the subject, but do both, spoiler and inside rear window. brake lights come on? I think I can see the reflection of my window on coming on when I brake.

Thanks!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not a fan of large spoilers but I haven't had any good news on the durability of repairs to the bolt holes in the trunk. Anyone know of any pictures of the JHP lip spoiler installed (besides the one on the site)? Anyone have experience doing business with JHP?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought my GMM ripshifter from JHP. Very smooth purchase, and the shifter arrived within a week of ordering it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, FastFrank.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

looks damn good to me.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I just purchased the JHP lip spoiler from them. They said it was available in California, but it actually shipped from Australia. Got here in 7 days, very nice product. Like most new fiberglass, it will need some very minor touching up for pin holes, scratches in the primer, etc. It's in the paint shop along with Spencer's grille surrounds. I'll post a pict. as soon as I install it if you're interested.


----------



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

i see why you wanted to get rid of the stock spoiler. just today i took mine off. i think it looks really sharp without one. but its good to see you are going for your own look. against the grain is the best way.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd sure appreciate pictures, Redboots. Thanks.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

We left for a week to go camping in Nevada, guess the painter felt that was a signal to put it on the back burner. Plus it was the deer hunt here in Utah, nothing gets done that week. Should be done by the end of this week though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen some of the JHP lips bubble the paint. I think that is because they weren't bakes properly. Happens with aftermarket stuff on occassion though, its just the nature of the game.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

If the paint is bubbling for any reason, it's either poor prep work or poor application of the paint. The fact that it's aftermarket, or fiberglass shouldn't have anything to do with it. The primer it's shipped with needs to be sanded off, then sealed and re-primed before re-finishing. The hardest part is always the color match, especially on my BOM color.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I finally got my JHP direct fit deck lid spoiler installed. For 'Gotagoat' and others interested, here are a couple of picts of it installed on the car. I really like that fact that you can't see it in the rear view mirror, you can now see the third brake light in the rear window, and I think it looks pretty good as an alternate to the OEM spoiler. It fit perfect with the exception of just a little elongating of one of the mounting holes in the decklid. Like a 1/16". Let me know what you think.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It looks great and it looks like I need one. How close is the fit to the trunk lid on the leading edge? IMO it's a huge improvement on the original. It's what should have been used by GM.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

It has a little 1/4" mounting surface that goes all the way around the underside to come in contact with the deck lid. They supply a real short piece of double stick foam tape that is supposed to be used just where the mounting holes are on each side. Instead, I had some 1/2" wide by 1/-4" thick foam tape with stickum on one side only. It's used for home weatherstripping around doors. I slit it in half with a scalpel and a straight edge so I had a piece 1/4" X 1/4" and stuck it to the spoiler mounting surface with the non-sticky side against the deck lid. That way if I ever want to take it off to go back to the OEM spoiler (doubtful) it won't mar the paint on the deck lid and it forms a seal to keep dirt and water from getting inbetween the spoiler and lid. It worked great. I never liked the OEM spoiler, really don't like the Revenge spoiler, but I think this one looks pretty good and it's strictly bolt on. It's all personal preference, but I dig it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

These spoilers both look way better than the huge stock one. I ll still go with five holes in the trunk though.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the cars with the spoiler delete too. I had the OEM one off for a couple of weeks while waiting to get the JHP one refinished an I liked the look. I just didn't want to fill the holes in the deck lid and refinish it though. It looks cheesy to remove the spoiler and then put plastic plugs in it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the information. I think your spoiler looks as good as the delete. Perhaps better. I'm going to put one on mine (and use your idea for the tape).


----------

